# french door plans



## remark (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 4ft by 5ft opening 32in off the floor and need to build a door for the opening. It is a score keepers room for a baseball field.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi 

Welcome to the forum.

You say French doors, but I always thought they went all the way to the floor???

Think along the lines of a cabinet double door?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You don't need any plans you just need the right router bits.

3pc 1/2" SH Window Sash/Glass Door R&S Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130456964872 end time Nov-26-10 17:07:25 PST)

========


remark said:


> I have a 4ft by 5ft opening 32in off the floor and need to build a door for the opening. It is a score keepers room for a baseball field.


----------



## irene.cordray (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello everyone!!!!


----------



## irene.cordray (Mar 21, 2011)

The most popular designs of BlindsForFrenchDoors include wooden blinds as well as venetians, vertical blinds, sliding panels, and bamboo blinds.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

irene.cordray said:


> Hello everyone!!!!


G’day Irene

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Ah, You old smoothy, James !

Cheers

Peter
(Post luncheon)


----------

